# Interview With the Handsomest Male Opera Singer... And The Best Dancer



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Jakub Jozef Orlinski - Meet The Artist. Unlike most countertenors, he sounds like a man. He definitely looks like a man.... a Hollywood movie star man. Amazing dancer. Great English proficiency!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is an unusual video by him singing in a supper club. I thought only Helen Traubel had done that, but with her in a large room. I believe he is wearing tennis shoes to perform in, from the brief glance I saw.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

He's the countertenor du jour... his looks don't hurt, and he's marketed shrewdly, as witness one of his record company's promotions.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In the interview he said he was a huge fan of the The King Singers and wanted to be in the group. This is interesting as his sound is much more like their type of countertenor than most other coutertenors who sound more like mezzos.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Voices are certainly a matter of taste. Orlinski's is not to mine. I find it almost completely lacking in warmth and expressive potential (not unlike many, or most, countertenor voices). Would he stand out from the crowd if he didn't look like a teen heartthrob?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

It's incredible how a countertenor voice can ruin my entire day. I don't think I want to live anymore :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> It's incredible how a countertenor voice can ruin my entire day. I don't think I want to live anymore :lol:


Let it ruin your day, but not your life. At least wait for Brexit and the 2020 U.S. election before deciding whether to commit suicide.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m usually reminded of the Castrati by the countertenors but that they are not necessarily a satisfying substitute, because they mostly sound like a man simply singing in a falsetto, and I find something false about that that I don’t exactly care for. I’d rather hear the real thing though they no longer exist. I don’t understand how Jakub sounds particularly like a man, except perhaps when he’s not singing, and maybe that was the point. Nevertheless, I understand there is a particular demand for countertenors in certain roles to take the place of Castrati or for a man to play a part written for a woman, and I wish Jakub well even though others seem to be drooling over him because of his looks. One would perhaps need to be of that persuasion in order to appreciate him that way.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> One would perhaps need to be of that persuasion in order to appreciate him that way.


What, Countertenorsexual?

N.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

For looks, this video is my favorite:






They certainly do market his skin.

Scholl has the more masculine tone, though.


----------

